# Tips to get hired at MAC?



## TsubakiTsunari (Oct 8, 2012)

So, I want to work at MAC once I turn 18, but I need some help.
  	I already did a bit of research and I know about dressing in all black, professional but elegant, but what do I do about makeup? NO one says the same thing.
  	Also, I understand that getting a job at MAC right out of high school is difficult, but I do have experience on my side. I do nail art, makeup (artsy and event makeup), and I have a makeup blog. Is this enough  experience or should I get more, and if so, in what area?
  	How should I wear my hair? What questions do they ask? When you do makeup at the job interview, do they give a set of requirements or is there any at all? Are there any unspoken agreements I should know of, something I need to know right off the bat? When you do makeup, can you use non-MAC brands like Urban Decay Primer potion (that's the only non-MAC product I really really REALLY want to use) and is there any other details I should know of? Thanks!


----------



## AngieM (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi & Welcome  Maybe take a look at in this area  http://www.specktra.net/f/276/working-for-cosmetics-retailers  There's quite af ew threads under it that might have the answers you're looking for   Good luck!!


----------

